
Anti-homeless spikes are part of a wider phenomenon of 'hostile architecture' - tacon
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2014/jun/13/anti-homeless-spikes-hostile-architecture
======
blacksmith_tb
Could use a (2014) in the headline, but it's obviously still relevant. The
privatization of public space has been a pretty clear theme in William
Gibson's work, I assume hostile architecture comes as no surprise to him...

